# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چه رشته ای انتخاب کنم به هیچی علاقه ندارم

## aramir70

سلام.من 24 سالم شده هنوز لیسانس نگرفتم.دیپلم انسانی هستم 3 بار از دانشگاه انصراف دادم رشته هایی که خوندم اینا بود(حقوق.کارگردانی سینما.مترجمی زبان.) ولی اصلا از محیط دانشگاه ایران و درس خوندن خوشم نمیاد البته تو مدرسه همیشه رتبه های اول کلاس بودم معدلم 19.80 اینا بود و المپیادی بودم...پدرمم استاد دانشگاه تهران و تحصیل کرده فرانسه...همیشه همه زندگی رو درس میدیدن منم از درس زده شدم...و هنوزم که هنوزه با اینکه 24 سالم شده هدفی پیدا نکردم.و هیچ کدوم از درس های رشته انسانی رو هم دوس ندارم.با اینکه دخترم ولی به تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم بازی های کامپیوتری هست که اونم رشته ای براش توی دانشگاه نیس...خلاصه اینکه خانواده ام خیلی ازم ناراضی و غمگینن و فامیلم اجازه میدن هر حرفی دلشون میخواد بهم بزنن ولی من خیلی بی تفاوتم انگار برام هیچی مهم نیس.از همون بچگی نه انگیزه ای داشتم نه تونستم هدفی پیدا کنم.ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنین...چون کاملا افسرده و خونه نشین شدم.

----------


## amir.abs

> سلام.من 24 سالم شده هنوز لیسانس نگرفتم.دیپلم انسانی هستم 3 بار از دانشگاه انصراف دادم رشته هایی که خوندم اینا بود(حقوق.کارگردانی سینما.مترجمی زبان.) ولی اصلا از محیط دانشگاه ایران و درس خوندن خوشم نمیاد البته تو مدرسه همیشه رتبه های اول کلاس بودم معدلم 19.80 اینا بود و المپیادی بودم...پدرمم استاد دانشگاه تهران و تحصیل کرده فرانسه...همیشه همه زندگی رو درس میدیدن منم از درس زده شدم...و هنوزم که هنوزه با اینکه 24 سالم شده هدفی پیدا نکردم.و هیچ کدوم از درس های رشته انسانی رو هم دوس ندارم.با اینکه دخترم ولی به تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم بازی های کامپیوتری هست که اونم رشته ای براش توی دانشگاه نیس...خلاصه اینکه خانواده ام خیلی ازم ناراضی و غمگینن و فامیلم اجازه میدن هر حرفی دلشون میخواد بهم بزنن ولی من خیلی بی تفاوتم انگار برام هیچی مهم نیس.از همون بچگی نه انگیزه ای داشتم نه تونستم هدفی پیدا کنم.ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنین...چون کاملا افسرده و خونه نشین شدم.


یه جورایی  منم اینطوریم .. من رشتم ریاضی فیزیکه ولی به چیزایی مثله دامپروری و نقاشی دیجیتالی علاقه دارم  ...
میتونی به دانشگاهها  و رشته های خاص تو کشور های خارجی  فکر کنی ...

----------


## abraham

> سلام.من 24 سالم شده هنوز لیسانس نگرفتم.دیپلم انسانی هستم 3 بار از دانشگاه انصراف دادم رشته هایی که خوندم اینا بود(حقوق.کارگردانی سینما.مترجمی زبان.) ولی اصلا از محیط دانشگاه ایران و درس خوندن خوشم نمیاد البته تو مدرسه همیشه رتبه های اول کلاس بودم معدلم 19.80 اینا بود و المپیادی بودم...پدرمم استاد دانشگاه تهران و تحصیل کرده فرانسه...همیشه همه زندگی رو درس میدیدن منم از درس زده شدم...و هنوزم که هنوزه با اینکه 24 سالم شده هدفی پیدا نکردم.و هیچ کدوم از درس های رشته انسانی رو هم دوس ندارم.با اینکه دخترم ولی به تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم بازی های کامپیوتری هست که اونم رشته ای براش توی دانشگاه نیس...خلاصه اینکه خانواده ام خیلی ازم ناراضی و غمگینن و فامیلم اجازه میدن هر حرفی دلشون میخواد بهم بزنن ولی من خیلی بی تفاوتم انگار برام هیچی مهم نیس.از همون بچگی نه انگیزه ای داشتم نه تونستم هدفی پیدا کنم.ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنین...چون کاملا افسرده و خونه نشین شدم.


به نظر من اگر وضع مالی مناسبی دارین به اروپا یا امریکابرین  برای تحصیل. اونجا به علاقه انسان ها توجه زیادی میشه.

----------


## hoomanfrs

هميشه ارزو هاتونو دنبال كنيد . من هميشه به اين اعتقاد داشتم ، يادمه اونموقع كه ميخواستم انتخاب رشته كنم ، داداشم بهم گفت : پنج دقيقه چشماتو ببند و به ايندت فكر كن ببين دوس دارى خودتو تو چه لباس و شغلى ببينى . الان هر وقت كه يادم به اون پنج دقيقه مي افته خوشحال ميشم . دوست عزيز با اين كه حرف به نظر خيلى ساده ايه اما پنج دقيقه چشماتونوببنديد و به اينده تون فكر كنيد . بعد كه تصميمتونو گرفتيد با تمام جون و دل براش بجنگيد اگه اين كارو كرديد مطمعن باشيد موفق ميشيد . انگيزه و تلاش دو عامل اصلى موفقيت هستند . كارى به حرف هاى بقيه نداشته باشيد . زندگى شما نبايد شبيه كسى باشه اگه مثلا پدر من دوس داره درس بخونه و مهندس بشه دليل نميشه كه منم همون كارو بكنم . يادتون باشه كه ما فقط يه بار زندگى ميكنيم و هر كس براى خودش زندگى ميكنه و خانواده و اقوام و دوستان فرعن و اصل خودتى و زندگيت . پس اگه واقعا دوست داريد مثلا نقاش بشيد نبايد خودتون با دكترا و مهندسا بسنجيد كه مثلا من بايد از فلان دكتر مشهور تر شم . سعى كنيد خودتون را با نقاش هاى مشهور مقايسه كنيد و هدفتونو اين بزاريد كه تو هر كارى كه انتخاب مي كنيد برترين باشيد . دوست عزيز رشته اى رو انتخاب كن كه در اينده حسرت نخورى كه كاش يه چيز ديگرو انتخاب مي كردم .  ببخشيد كه طولانى شد.

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام.من 24 سالم شده هنوز لیسانس نگرفتم.دیپلم انسانی هستم 3 بار از دانشگاه انصراف دادم رشته هایی که خوندم اینا بود(حقوق.کارگردانی سینما.مترجمی زبان.) ولی اصلا از محیط دانشگاه ایران و درس خوندن خوشم نمیاد البته تو مدرسه همیشه رتبه های اول کلاس بودم معدلم 19.80 اینا بود و المپیادی بودم...پدرمم استاد دانشگاه تهران و تحصیل کرده فرانسه...همیشه همه زندگی رو درس میدیدن منم از درس زده شدم...و هنوزم که هنوزه با اینکه 24 سالم شده هدفی پیدا نکردم.و هیچ کدوم از درس های رشته انسانی رو هم دوس ندارم.با اینکه دخترم ولی به تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم بازی های کامپیوتری هست که اونم رشته ای براش توی دانشگاه نیس...خلاصه اینکه خانواده ام خیلی ازم ناراضی و غمگینن و فامیلم اجازه میدن هر حرفی دلشون میخواد بهم بزنن ولی من خیلی بی تفاوتم انگار برام هیچی مهم نیس.از همون بچگی نه انگیزه ای داشتم نه تونستم هدفی پیدا کنم.ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنین...چون کاملا افسرده و خونه نشین شدم.


برین کلاس موسیقی......یا گرافیک بخونین.....

----------


## _7challenger6_

*جمله ای هست که میگه: جوانانی که در زندگی هدف دارند نیازبه رشک بردن به دیگران ندارند . واقعا ببینید چی میخواید . خود فرآیند هدف شناسی زمان بره . ممکنه چند روز چند هفته یا چند ماه زمان ببره . ببینید از چه چیزی لذت میبرید و واقعا به چه چیری علاقه دارید . شما چون افسرده شدید فکر نمیکنید که چه چیری از زندگیتون میخواید . هدفتون رو جدا از شرایط اقتصادی و کشوری در نظر بگیرید . حتما نباید از درس خوندن به جایی رسید . به چه چیزی علاقه واشتیاق دارید؟ در هر زمینه ای .ورزش .فرهنگ .اقتصاد .تحصیل . اجتماع و......*

----------


## milad1124

سلام
به نظر من هیچ الزامی و دلیلی وجود نداره که بچه مثل پدر مادرش باشه توی علاقه و درس و غیره
اگه وضعیت مالی مناسبی دارین برو دنبال علاقت (یعنی برای پول نمی خوای درس بخونی در درجه اول)
اگه خیلی خوبه و درس دوست داری که به قول دوستمون مهاجرت میتونه گزینه خوبی باشه
شاید برای خیلیا اینجوری باشه اول به هیچی علاقه نداشته باشن ولی کمی که وارد یکی از رشته های خوب بشین علاق ش هم میاد!
اصلن هم به حرف اینو و اون گوش نده به قول شاعر که میگه حرف مفت رو بزار مردم بزنه

در کل اینکه کسی زندکی رو از کتاب باد نگرفته و قرار نیس دنبال هر چی باشیم توی دانشگاه باشه پس میتونی اون چیزی که علاقه داری رو آزادانه پیش ببری

آین آهنگ رو هم برای افراد نا امید پیشنهاد میکنم
شاید چون هیپ هاپ عه با سلیقتون جور نباشه ولی حتما ختما حتما حتما گوش کنید
*دانلود آهنگ شایع به نام از اول*اون فکر برد بود برد یا بازی میکرد؟؟

----------


## Alireza MBD

با سلام.چرا بازی سازی نمی خونید؟این کار هم دنیا خوبه هم در آینده تو ایران.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

تو هدف نداری و این شاخه به اون شاخه میپری و اخرم هیچی نمیشی نمیدونم خانوداه چرا داره ساپورت میکنه !
باید شوهرت بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

هعععععععععععععععععععععععع  ععي...من بزرگترين حسرت زندگيم نرفتن ب انساني و علاقه ام حقوقه....بعد يكي از دانشگاه رشته حقوق انصراف ميده.... :Yahoo (19): 
عزيزم بنظرم همينكه بري دنبال علاقه ات.... واقعن اگ خععلي علاقه داري ب بازي هاي كامپيوتري ك برو پيگير رشته ساخت بازي هاي رايانه اي شو....
ولي خب بازياي ايراني ك الكين.... بنظرم خارج ازايران خععلي ميتوني موفق بشي... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## yasi20

وای دقیقا منم عاشق حقوق بودم ولی از درسای انسانی مث فلسفه و ادبیات اختصاصیش ترسیدم 
اونوقت شما انصراف دادی :Yahoo (19):

----------


## aramir70

> تو هدف نداری و این شاخه به اون شاخه میپری و اخرم هیچی نمیشی نمیدونم خانوداه چرا داره ساپورت میکنه !
> باید شوهرت بدن



حرف مقت نزن...

----------


## aramir70

شماهایی هم که میگین عاشق رشته حقوق هستین هیچی از درساش نمیدونین فقط اسمش به نظر گنده ست من خودم سه سال حقوق خوندم

----------

